# startx problemas!!!!!

## Agamenon

Tengo un problema cuando quiero arrancar mi servidor x porque no me detecta el mouse. El error que me tira es "cannot open device -dev-ttyS0".

Mi mouse es un mouse serial de tres botones conectado a COM1, pero resulta que no me deja crear un enlace hacia ttyS1 y mantiene el enlace que viene por default que es el de psaux. 

Si alguien sabe algo de este problema por favor les ruego me respondan ya que de no poder iniciar las x me estoy perdiendo de esos maravillosos entornos de ventanas que tiene linux como KDE, Gnome y otros.

Aqui les pego el archivo /var/log/XFree86.0.log

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i586 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 22 13:40:15 2002

(==) Using config file: "/root/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "View Pete 33"

(**) |   |-->Device "SiS 6326"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0598 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0586 card 1106,0000 rev 47 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3040 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 10ec,8029 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6326 card 1569,6326 rev 0b class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:3), (-1,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) SiS 6326 rev 11, Mem @ 0xda800000/23, 0xd9000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xdb000000 - 0xdb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xda000000 - 0xda7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xdb000000 - 0xdb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xda000000 - 0xda7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xdb000000 - 0xdb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xda000000 - 0xda7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.6.0

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597, SIS530, SIS6326, SIS300,

	SIS630, SIS540

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset SIS6326 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xdb000000 - 0xdb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xda000000 - 0xda7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xdb000000 - 0xdb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xda000000 - 0xda7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[9] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[10] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[20] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) SIS(0): Depth 8, (--) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): PCI retry enabled

(==) SIS(0): Fast VRAM enabled

(==) SIS(0): TurboQueue enabled

(--) SIS(0): Detected memory clock : 82.726MHz

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xDA800000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xD9000000

(--) SIS(0): Relocate IO registers at 0xD000

(--) SIS(0): Limiting VideoRAM to 4096 KB

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version ËBIOS V detected

(--) SIS(0): Detected unknown bridge type (7)

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 16 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 175 MHz

(II) SIS(0): View Pete 33: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) SIS(0): View Pete 33: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  16.25 to 175.00 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(**) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1600x1280 (pitch 1600)

(**) SIS(0): Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0): Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0): Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) SIS(0): Accel Enable

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 4096 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6326

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev:   

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) SIS(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: 4943  Serial#: 5846

(II) SIS(0): Year: 2000  Week: 20

(II) SIS(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) SIS(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) SIS(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) SIS(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) SIS(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 27  vert.: 21

(II) SIS(0): Gamma: 1.00

(II) SIS(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) SIS(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) SIS(0): redX: 0.608 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.307 greenY: 0.595

(II) SIS(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.282 whiteY: 0.298

(II) SIS(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) SIS(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) SIS(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) SIS(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) SIS(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) SIS(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) SIS(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) SIS(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) SIS(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) SIS(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) SIS(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) SIS(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) SIS(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) SIS(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) SIS(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) SIS(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) SIS(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) SIS(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  255 x 191 mm

(II) SIS(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 696  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) SIS(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) SIS(0): Serial No: AI90100001

(II) SIS(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 90 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 50 kHz, PixClock max 2550 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Monitor name: E40-3

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xdb000000 - 0xdb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xda000000 - 0xda7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xd9000000 - 0xd900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xda800000 - 0xdaffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[11] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[12] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[13] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[14] 0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

	[22] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[23] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) SIS(0): Setting memory clock to 83.044 MHz

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		22 256x256 slots

(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled

(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) SIS(0): direct rendering disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(**) Option "Protocol" "MouseSystems"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "MouseSystems"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/ttyS0

	No such device.

(EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(WW) No core pointer registered

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

----------

## ElOrens

El com1 en linux es /dev/ttyS0 el S1 es el COM2.

Usa xf86config e indícales las opciones que desees.

Ojo, gentoo usa devfs, igual con un enlace sin más no te va. Prueba y si no va mira sobre "mouse devfs com1" en google, por ejemplo.

Un saludo.

----------

## Agamenon

Gracas ELOrens por contestarme tan rapido a mi problema igual lo he solucionado de otra forma resulta que me habia olvidado de activar el soporte para los puertos en serie (no por bruto sino por lo engorroso del kernel) 

Ademas de que de paso aprovecho para comentarles que agregue soporte para aceleracion grafica AGP generica para SIS y con mi placa de video Sis6326 el KDE 3.02 va de mil perillas!!!!

Gracias a todos por la ayuda!!!!

----------

